# Clear Creek Wood



## Cliff (Apr 20, 2004)

Surprise - some wood moving around @ Black Rock.

Fer sure - one potential hazard. Log across left mank channel. 1/2 mile from bottom of Black Rock rapid. 

Log in left mank channel just before West entrance to tunnel 3 & just before you turn away from the highway. Most people go right here, I like to go left. I was able to get on top of it, but it could definitely cause some problems. Just 2 of us today & snow at the put-in, so we did not try to get it out.

Have fun.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks Greg & Rick for pulling this log out.


----------

